
Ask HN: Why is Google not marketing their Primer app? - nitin_flanker
Google Primer is really good application but, I&#x27;ve never seen any marketing effort spent by Google on it. I don&#x27;t want this app to die like Google&#x27;s other A&#x2F;B test plans.
======
tradersam
The point of the application is to educate on how to market. Google is a
marketing company, that makes money off ads people buy. I don't think the
service will be depreciated any time soon.

